# Cycling and Jogging



## SquareDaff (3 Apr 2012)

Recently read an article in Cycling Plus swearing by the benefits of jogging and cycling as a way to improve performance in one or the other. I thought the usual "yeah right" until recently when I have actually started jogging. Now I'm not going at any fantastic jogging speed - but suddenly my cycling has taken a consistent and significant improvement. For example, my "cruising speed" on the flat is now 23mph rather than 17-18mph (using the same speedo) and I find I can push and sustain higher speeds when required. My hill climbing has also improved.

Has anyone else noticed benefits from a jogging and cycling fitness regime or is the whole thing just a fluke?


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2012)

I've not benefited my self but I don't jog. Some members of my club are keen joggers and it certainly seem to benefit them


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Apr 2012)

Jogging/running aside cycling helps stretch your hamstrings which can shorten/tighten easily enough.


----------



## PurplePoodle (3 Apr 2012)

I'm walking/jogging a 10k in a month so I hope it helps me with that!

Also glad cycling stretches the hamstrings as I've always had problems with mine being too tight and physio doesn't help much


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Apr 2012)

Any cardio will help you as it will improve your overall fitness anyway. I started running jogging again at the start of the year. I do my local Parkrun 5k each week, run to work and back on Mondays, (10km), and I've done 2 organised 10k runs, my own 10 mile run and I've got another 10km on Good Friday.

The last time I went for a serious ride, (46 miles), I felt like I was flying. Now it may have been just one of those days when everything just clicks, but I felt I could have ridden all day


----------



## brockers (3 Apr 2012)

Jogging does seem to make a difference. Obviously if you're trying to nail high-end performance on a bike, then stick to riding a bike. However, I've found that after I've run - even just twice a week for half an hour at a time, I can push a bigger gear on the bike for the same perceived effort as before and can bomb up 5 minute hills without going into oxygen debt. Pretty most all the reasonably fast guys in my old club (2nd cat and above) were sub 32-33 minute 10k runners who gave up running through injury, but after having built up big engines (cardiovascular systems). I almost prefer running now (as it's just so quick and convenient), and I'd do more of it but for the niggling injuries I seem to pick up. The latest one being the onset of plantar bloody fasciitis as a result of trendy mid/barefoot running!


----------



## amaferanga (3 Apr 2012)

I find it hard to believe that running has added 6mph to your cruising speed.

Best way to get better at riding a bike is by riding a bike. Now you may plateau at some point, but you can get over it by doing different riding (e.g. longer rides and/or hard intervals). Running isn't the answer. If running really helped then all the pros would be running, but they don't (well some do in the off season, but that's just for a change, not with the aim to improve their cycling performance).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Apr 2012)

been jogging for a year. (quack and physio put me up to it after diagnosis of idiopathic osteoporosis after a fracture) huge increase in base CV fitness. some weight loss. fantastic improvement in recovery times when climbing, heart rate lower for same level of effort when cycling.

comparison with what pro cyclists do is as ever largely pointless. too few common points of reference with us mere mortals.


----------



## amaferanga (4 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> been jogging for a year. (quack and physio put me up to it after diagnosis of idiopathic osteoporosis after a fracture) huge increase in base CV fitness. some weight loss. fantastic improvement in recovery times when climbing, heart rate lower for same level of effort when cycling.
> 
> comparison with what pro cyclists do is as ever largely pointless. too few common points of reference with us mere mortals.


 
I think you've just explained why running may help some people - lack of fitness. That fitness can obviously be had from cycling. I guess some people don't push themselves enough on the bike, where as with running you have no choice.

And the comparison with pro cyclists was to counter the nonsense suggestion that somehow running would magically turn everyone into a better cyclist....


----------



## SquareDaff (4 Apr 2012)

I assumed it was the improvement in overall leg muscle development. I'd been cycling (again) for about 18 months before I started jogging, so already had a set of reasonably developed thighs and calves. The first few times I jogged my legs still ached and do again if I up the pace. Maybe the development of these muscles supports the ones I use for cycling. I'm no physio so can't comment - just a suggestion.

As for the speed increase - some will have been due to the stone in weight I've shed while jogging and cycling,. no doubt - but whether you believe it or not - my cruising speed has increased by that amount and I'm very, very happy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2012)

amaferanga said:


> I think you've just explained why running may help some people - lack of fitness. That fitness can obviously be had from cycling. I guess some people don't push themselves enough on the bike, where as with running you have no choice.
> 
> And the comparison with pro cyclists was to counter the nonsense suggestion that somehow running would magically turn everyone into a better cyclist....


Wise words. Before I took up running/jogging I considered my selffit, was riding several hundred miles a month. However I don't think cycling (on road) is a great all round fitness activity. Good CV workout if you push it but even then virtually no upper body engagement. Some core (planks and crunches) and upper body work (weights), see David Millars book for how he improved his climbing by working on his upper body, makes for a significant improvement.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Apr 2012)

I also did a bit of running last year (trained up to and ran a half marathon). Has it improved my cycle fitness? Yes! Why?

Well, my thoughts are that a bit of variation to your training helps you push a bit harder, and gets you fitter. There is nothing about running per se that helps you cycling, its just the variety that helps. My body is used to just getting me to work on 6 miles and 25 minutes (approx) of effort. 5k Parkrun pushes my body to work continuously during that 25 minutes of exercise, not just in short spurts away from lights and up hills. I guess I could have done that through riding a fixie, or doing TTs, or by trying to get my brain to get the legs putting in effort all the time, but running was my way of pushing it harder.

Largely given up running now. Not as sociable, scenery doesn't change quickly enough, and didn't enjoy the "plantar bloody fasciitis".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Largely given up running now. Not as sociable, scenery doesn't change quickly enough, and didn't enjoy the "plantar bloody fasciitis".


Sorry to hear about the PF.

I find running generally more sociable than cycling. I run with a jogging club, with a much wider cross-section of folk than belong to any cycling club I've been a member of. I rarely ride with my cycling club, largely cos the former takes place at the same time as the latter.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Apr 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I find running generally more sociable than cycling. I run with a jogging club, with a much wider cross-section of folk than belong to any cycling club I've been a member of. I rarely ride with my cycling club, largely cos the former takes place at the same time as the latter.


 
Ahh, that could be the difference. I'm not a member of a club for either. Runners don't tend to give each other bon-mots as they pass, and its difficult to chat whilst out running.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Apr 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Ahh, that could be the difference. I'm not a member of a club for either. Runners don't tend to give each other bon-mots as they pass, and its difficult to chat whilst out running.


we run at a conversational pace, except when racing. and we don't race, we fun run.


----------



## amaferanga (4 Apr 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> As for the speed increase - some will have been due to the stone in weight I've shed while jogging and cycling,. no doubt - but whether you believe it or not - my cruising speed has increased by that amount and I'm very, very happy


 
How much has your average speed for rides increased? That's probably more of an indicator of improvement than a noisy measure such as cruising speed on the flat.


----------



## jdtate101 (5 Apr 2012)

I too took up running to supplement my riding. It does indeed have a positive effect. When I'm riding my HR will go up and down, typically with the terrain, as you would expect. However running I can maintain a set, constant HR for say 1hr. I think running is a better form of CV exercise for short periods of time. I'm defiantly more tired after a run than a cycle (unless I hit it really hard). A mix of the two seems to be very beneficial, but if I had to choose one to keep...no choice...cycling!!


----------



## Trevrev (5 Apr 2012)

I'd like to think that all the running i do helps my cycling, but i'm not sure it does!


----------



## Garz (9 Apr 2012)

The only negative side to running (in tandem - pun intended) is more risk due to injuries. Echoing others posts, running is great for topping up the fitness and mixing up the exercise. I plan on throwing in a run once a week to maintain some leg strength. I joined a running club a couple of years back and made good gains within two months and met some nice people before stumbling into cycling.

Greg seems to be well into his running chipping in a bit of favouritism there I think. Personally I agree with brumjim, if I run at a 'training' pace then you cannot hold a conversation for long, and on another note I find cycling clubs just as social if not more-so than running clubs so not really with you on that one Greg but sounds like you found your ideal club there! Lastly I hate running unless I have some music to listen to, I'm also not built to do marathon distances whereas cycling I never get bored of the rides.


----------



## The Jogger (9 Apr 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Ahh, that could be the difference. I'm not a member of a club for either._ Runners don't tend to give each other bon-mots as they pass, and its difficult to chat whilst out running_.


 I think it depends where you run, if I run local runners already acknowledge each other, if I run along the Thames, obody seems to nod or say hi. Maybe it's a big city thing instead of out of breath thing......


----------



## BrumJim (10 Apr 2012)

The Jogger said:


> I think it depends where you run, if I run local runners already acknowledge each other, if I run along the Thames, obody seems to nod or say hi. Maybe it's a big city thing instead of out of breath thing......


 
When I'm running I spend most of my time puffing hard. Cycing, I only tend to be doing that up hills or fighting wind.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Apr 2012)

The Jogger said:


> I think it depends where you run, if I run local runners already acknowledge each other, if I run along the Thames, obody seems to nod or say hi. Maybe it's a big city thing instead of out of breath thing......


I like nodding to my running club mates when out on my bike.... confuses the heck out of 'em.


----------



## zoxed (13 Apr 2012)

I keep trying running (usually in the winter) but keep having to stop when I get knee problems (even though I carefully build the time up). But it is a nice change to run through our local woods, without cars around !!!


----------



## VamP (13 Apr 2012)

BrumJim said:


> When I'm running I spend most of my time puffing hard. Cycing, I only tend to be doing that up hills or fighting wind.


 
Fighting wind can be uncomfortable at any time. But it sucks big time when you're out cycling.


----------



## Riverman (13 Apr 2012)

I've never understood why this is the case but I can cycle for hours, however if I try and run anywhere I can barely keep going after 10mins and frankly I find running very unpleasant and hence not very enjoyable. Not that I'm unfit, I'm not overweight and am generally fit. Just been like that all my life.


----------



## SquareDaff (13 Apr 2012)

Riverman said:


> I've never understood why this is the case but I can cycle for hours, however if I try and run anywhere I can barely keep going after 10mins and frankly I find running very unpleasant and hence not very enjoyable. Not that I'm unfit, I'm not overweight and am generally fit. Just been like that all my life.


Are you trying to do cycle speeds on foot? :-) I find an easy pace does just as much good as a quicker one.


----------

